# WW2 Merchant Navy " Edward Wilshaw"



## fiona watts (Nov 19, 2008)

I am looking for anyone who may have served on the cableship *EDWARD WILSHAW* in WW2. Or anyone who may know where I could begin my research. I am trying to find out about the life and adventures of my father who died in a shipping accident in 1966.

My father, Lew Watts used to be in the sea cadets, Blackpool. He ran away to war after giving a false age. He had a ginger beard and slight limp which was due to an earlier motor cycle accident. 

Lew died in the Anzio 1 disaster near the mouth of the Humber and his ashes were scattered from the *Edward Wilshaw* the following year after its refit.

Thank you for reading this. I never knew him and have always wanted to do this and finally getting round to it in my 40's! I hope I'm not too late?(A) 
Fiona x


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Fiona.
I'm sure someone in the crew will be able to help you.
Meanwhile explore the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Fiona
Lets see if this wee bit of info starts you off in the right direction
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Lochinvar-01.html
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=8563
http://parishes.lincolnshire.gov.uk/NorthSomercotes/section.asp?docId=62238
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/116413
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships E/slides/Edward Wilshaw-01.html

ps. do you know you dads place and date of birth, it might help get more info on him.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Fiona and a warm welcome to SN on your first posting which I hope you will get some answers. Bon voyage.


----------

